# TTF Tab Experiment



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

TTF Tab Experiment

I wanted to find a way how to make a slingshot from OTT into a TTF without modifying structurally the frame. And here is what i came up with...

This looks like a pouch, but it is not! Its a Tab

http://www.slickpic.com/s/0ZyO0jjyTUOzzg/Various/photo#3282945]







[/URL]

And attached it to the forks like so...

http://www.slickpic.com/s/EVWW1,AVVMVkVM/Various/photo#3282947]







[/URL]

http://www.slickpic.com/s/gDyMTLDkQZ0QyN/Various/photo#3282951]







[/URL]

And attached the bands like so...

http://www.slickpic.com/s/jMkD2kzAzMMMZA/Various/photo#3282953]







[/URL]

It took me a while to get the feel of it but once i did, my consistency came as normal.
First thing i noticed was i had no hand slaps what so ever.
I am currently looking out for the time it takes for the bands to rip.
I used thin leather because at the attach point it is doubled

And as a bonus! Padding for extra comfort...

http://www.slickpic.com/s/NTTuNuwN1wI1NT/Various/photo#3282955]







[/URL]

Thanks


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice idea, thanks for sharing

cheers, remco


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. Your idea gives me another idea.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Time will tell, but this may have equal potential at the fork with the tie at the pouch to tear. Props for original thinking, Saderath. This is how we move forward all the time around here.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

also I believe that in eventual fork hit the leather attachment will bring some protection ... nice fork grain Saderath ...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

first, the fork is beautiful!

second, thanksfor the idea, let's experiment now!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome attachment method. Keep us informed on the progress of it!! 

By the way, that fork is beautiful. Looks like cork oak. Is it?? (I'm asking this because I know you are from Greece and that species also thrives there)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

as usual brother you do wonderful work always enjoy checking your posts :bowdown: :bowdown: :imslow:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Awesome attachment method. Keep us informed on the progress of it!!
> 
> By the way, that fork is beautiful. Looks like cork oak. Is it?? (I'm asking this because I know you are from Greece and that species also thrives there)
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Unfortunately i don't exactly know what kind of Oak it is but i would love to know

Here you can find Pics of it with the bark and in the making

http://www.slickpic.com/s/zOzdUDm1MzM1OD/StrongholdOak?preview



Arturito said:


> also I believe that in eventual fork hit the leather attachment will bring some protection ... nice fork grain Saderath ...


Nice thinking Arturo!



Dayhiker said:


> Time will tell, but this may have equal potential at the fork with the tie at the pouch to tear. Props for original thinking, Saderath. This is how we move forward all the time around here.


I had thought of that when i first tabbed it like this

It is tied to the leather in the direction like you would do when you fold the bands at the fork

and i have been using it like this for about 2 months but amazingly no signs of tearing at the forks

I was surprised of the outcome because i was sure it would tear.

http://www.slickpic.com/s/MMzN4gYNDTw2MY/Various/photo#3289382]







[/URL]

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I was just doing some research to determine the formal name of the Oak i use
and it is* Quercus coccifera*, the *Kermes Oak

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_coccifera*


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

what's the advantage over gypsy tabs? when pulled tight, gypsy tabs shoot ttf.the bands pull back into the little slack in the tabs right behind the fork tip. nice fork.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

pop shot said:


> what's the advantage over gypsy tabs? when pulled tight, gypsy tabs shoot ttf.the bands pull back into the little slack in the tabs right behind the fork tip. nice fork.


There is no advantage, it is just another way of attaching bands and observing how they perform

Cheers


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks good, was just wondering


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Just when, as a newbie, I had only tried OTT and convinced myself that that was the way to go, I switched one of my slingshots over to TTF as you have shown and, not only has it stopped any tendency toward handslap but it actually feels better, 'easier' and more 'accurate' { at least to me as a fairly incompetent shooter }. I realise that if someone is a good shot then OTT or TTF will probably work just fine. Ah well, I'd better start work on the other forks. Thanks, Harry


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I am really happy it worked well for you! Thanks for trying out this setup!


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. We copied your tab style using waxed string instead of bands. Used the system on my first natural fork.












Shoots good. Now we have to learn how to really shoot.

Newbie, T-Bear


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

when lashing them cris-cross them a time or 2 less chance of them twisting off. I LIKE IT


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

Howdy fred45,

Great idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't figure out from pic how you fix the tabs


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

Excuse us. Wifey took the pixs and did not show all. Copied the idea of Saderath from Greece. . Here is a link and some pixs from this forum. Thank you for asking.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21066-ttf-tab-experiment/


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ah OK... So you change only the fixing material.. Not rubber but wax cord


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

t-bear said:


> Howdy Widget,
> 
> Yup, got the idea of dental tape from this forum.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

halbart said:


> Just when, as a newbie, I had only tried OTT and convinced myself that that was the way to go, I switched one of my slingshots over to TTF as you have shown and, not only has it stopped any tendency toward handslap but it actually feels better, 'easier' and more 'accurate' { at least to me as a fairly incompetent shooter }. I realise that if someone is a good shot then OTT or TTF will probably work just fine. Ah well, I'd better start work on the other forks. Thanks, Harry


I think if you take the same fork and try OTT and TTF the lower placement of the tabs/bands will decrease the lever arm and not feel as much "pull" on the fork.


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

Howdy fred45, That happened with the new catty. A little less leverage for the forks and a little bit more for the hand.


----------

